# The LeptiGen Mass Project



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

As most of you know, me, Steve, Dale and Matt have been running our little dieting competition. It was extended from it's original 8 week duration to a 12 week extravaganza and this weekend marks the ten week mark for myself.

I have a small supply of LeptiGen Mass that i plan to use during my transition from cut to gaining. I believe this to be the ideal time to use Mass since i won't suddenly be dropping calories from a high point and using Mass to compensate. With my bodytype, i'd feel hungry a lot and end up breaking the point of using Mass in the first place.

So, currently my calories are about 2400kcals a day. My weight is about 208lbs, so this is just over 11kcals/lb. This week i'm not going to make any changes to my diet. I'm going to continue eating as i was this entire week to test the product out properly. I've used LG Mass before last year but i used it haphazardly and most days ate too many calories, again, negating the principle behind the product. Then, i would say it was "good", especially since i was PCT.

This time, i am also PCT. Well, about to be. Just finishing off a short 1AD/M4OHN cycle during the latter weeks of this diet. I'll be finished by wednesday. I Start taking 1 cap of Designer Supps' Rebound XT yesterday. I'll take 1 cap/day until thursday when i'll bump up to 2-3 for the "real" PCT. I'll post my feedback on that product in a separate thread in the feedback forum, although i may mention effects from it in here also.

My training won't really change a huge amount, and i'm already taking in additional zinc, vitamin E and a multi. I'm also using SesaThin at standard dosing. I'm also still using ephedrine in small doses throughout the day for partitioning and a bit wakey-wakey, but i want to come off this completely within 4 weeks for an extended time. I chew 12mg of nicotine a day for hunger control also that i'll maintain during this project.

Because my carbs are still quite low by my own standard, i still plan to refeed at least once next week for glycogen. I've scheduled this for Wednesday, but the effect of the Mass may dictate me otherwise - i may decide i don't need it, or may schedule it at a later date.

Everything else will be done on a wim and i'll make note of them here. Any queries or advice is welcome.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 11, 2005)

Good Luck. I wanted to try LeptiGen Rebirth but the pricetag was an issue for me at the momment. Anyways, when Its time to bulk I will be looking at LeptiGen Mass for sure.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

I think people expect too much from the title of the product. I don't think it's a "bulking agent" per se. More of a "gaining tool". When i think "bulk up", i think at least 400g carbs and high calories, usually with nice fat accumulation also. I don't want that, i want muscle gain and body fat maintenance or reduction. At least at this point in time, anyway.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks interesting buddy. Good luck and no hard feelings when I do end up beating you in the end 

Seriously though, the last pics you posted looked very good and some nice improvement


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

They were just impromptu camera phone pics. I'll get some proper ones taken in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Look forward to feedback.  Goodluck Rob.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

good shit bud. i'll be here.

looking forward to your progress with LG Mass, if you see some good gains maybe i'll finally give LG a try after reading about it for so long.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

So this is your new digs eh?  Tired of the competition?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok then, first real update. I'll run this like a typical journal.

The LeptiGen itself:

1. When i last used it, the labels were a dull finish, but these are a glossy finish. Much more professional looking.

2. This mixes a lot easier than the last tim, with very little clumping at all.

3. The colour is a much darker red than last (more blood-red than watermelon-red).

4. The taste is more apple than sherbert like last time.

I'm dosing x3/day to begin with. This may change depending on results or when/how much i up my calories by.

Today i trained back and had a brilliant workout, although this was more testimony of yesterday's refeed.

Workout Summary:

Back: 9 sets
Traps: 4 sets
Erectors: 0 sets (usually do deadlifts, but none today).
Calves: 3 sets

Yesterday, pre-refeed i weighed in at 14st 10.5lbs (206.5lbs) which is the lightest i've been in a long time. I'll re-weigh myself tomorrow or monday morning and use that weight as my baseline, since i was quite depleted yesterday. I'll also take measurements sometime tomorrow or monday for the cutting comp.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So this is your new digs eh?  Tired of the competition?



lol. I've totally got you beat on this cut anyway. And i'm still in, rest assured.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Not really, you were way leaner to begin with.  And you haven't seen me lately.  And these last two weeks, well, you will see.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

The comp whoever makes the most progress from start to end. I may have started leaner, but you have to admit that my baseline vs week 8 are better than yours. It may all change by week 12, but we shall see.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, but I am sexier.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll not dispute that. You look dashing in glasses, darling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Alright, so I just looked at your comparison photos again.  You have done nicely, I'd not concede that you made more progress however.

Though I would like hearing unbiased opinions, because it seems real close to me.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

Well we do have the judge.

No pressure Jodi, but i know where you live.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'd be interested in hearing that.  It would make my ultimate victory all that much sweeter, if I was losing up to this point.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

I think they'd have to include it in the World's Greatest ever Comebacks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

Your [sic] nuts.  My stomach is still oversized, but its smaller.  And the improved definition in my arms, back, shoulders, and lats, are fairly solid for 8 weeks.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree. You've made stellar progress.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2005)

I smell sarcasm.  Bastard.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

lol. Not this time - I mean it.

What you can smell is the scent of victory emanating from my my armpits of triumph.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Well we do have the judge.
> 
> No pressure Jodi, but i know where you live.


Shit, you guys are going to hate me after this arn't you.  I'm just in it for the pics


----------



## Robboe (Mar 13, 2005)

After training yesterday, without the addition of any stimulants or green tea, as i was eating my casein/whey and oats meal, i started feeling horribly jittery like i'd taken far too much ephedrine. Lasted for maybe 20 minutes. Wasn't pelasant, and all i can think of that caused it is the vinegar in my training shake. Did the same today as i trained and haven't had any bad effects yet.

Trap soreness today is untrue. Anyone any idea if increased vinegar intake can potentiate DOMS? Cause i had this effect after leg training on thursday for friday and saturday. They feel ok today though.

Had little sleep last night and was up early for training, but still had a wicked workout.

Summary:

Chest: 9 sets
Biceps: 6 sets
Calves: 3 sets

Did some light incline flyes today and they felt awesome. I haven't been able to do them in months because of a sore left shoulder but it feels much better now. I've gained a lot of delt mass back since i've been able to train them properly.

Today i weighed in at 15st 0.5lbs (210.5lbs), which is 4lbs up from friday morning's weight, which i mainly put down to water from the refeed on friday night, but probably also some of the cell volumisers in LG Mass beginning to take effect a little.

Tomorrow is a complete day of rest.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Shit, you guys are going to hate me after this arn't you.  I'm just in it for the pics



Only if you say he's the winner.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Shit, you guys are going to hate me after this arn't you.  I'm just in it for the pics



So who is winning so far, based on the comparison pics on AL.  What kind of judge are you, if you can't _judge_.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll judge when it's time to judge.  You guys aren't done your cut yet


----------



## Robboe (Mar 15, 2005)

Been quite tired the past two days - probably the weekend catching up with me, so i had an early night last night and will hopefully have an early-ish night tonight.

Did 40 minutes of walking on the tready yesterday morning about an hour after breakfast just to try and wake myself up a bit. Didn't work. Coffee seemed to help though.

Today i've trained legs. Tomorrow i will weigh myself in the AM and refeed in the PM. I also have shoulder training that i will perform early doors.

Other points of note is that i feel as though the cell volumisers are beginning to take effect as i appear fuller but my carb intake hasn't changed from last week.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 8 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'll judge when it's time to judge.  You guys aren't done your cut yet



Scared?  Some judge.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2005)

Got up early, had breakfast, my LG and a cup of coffee and about 40 minutes later i was in the gym training delts and triceps. Had an awesome workout also, strength was up across the board by either weight or reps on all exercises. I was and am mightily pleased.

Tonight, i refeed. It'll be a smaller refeed than the past few weeks, however.

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets.
Triceps: 6 sets.
Abs: 3 sets.
Calves: 2 sets.

Took me about 55 minutes.


----------



## MorteSubite (Mar 16, 2005)

Glad to hear that your strength is cooperating well 

Look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Curious, since you eat right before training, what does your meal usually consist of?  Do you ever get sick?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2005)

Not usually - there's usually a good 1.5-2hrs between my last meal and training. And whatever that is, is whatever i have scheduled to next eat on my meal plan.

I sip a whey/malto combo as i train though. It's no different to drinking water as i train, i've found.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2005)

Refeed went well. Yesterday, i did some cardiovascular work also - 15 minutes intervals on the bike, 10 minutes on the stepper and 10 minutes fast paced walking on the tready.

For anyone curious, my current bodyweight is around the 210lbs mark (next weigh in is sunday) and my current numbers are:

220C
310P
55F

So about 2600kcals, or about 12kcals/lb. This sunday will be a high carb day, but probably not a refeed per se. It's the last week of this cutting comp with Steve, but regardless, i'm putting my carbs up to about 240-250 for next week. The LG is going well, but seems to be giving me bad gas.

Today trained back, again an early session about an hour after breakfast/coffee.

Summary:

Back: 9 sets.
Traps: 2 sets.

No deads today, going to save my lower back for leg day.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> The LG is going well, but seems to be giving me bad gas.



lol, i can definitely relate to the bad gas although i'm not taking an LG but i'm eating probably 1300 kcals more than you as of right now.

what type of diet are you following rob? anything specific or just your average cal deficit with refeeds?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 19, 2005)

Just carbs, protein and fat.

It's nothing particularly special. I don't do low carb, so this works fine. Basically, when i cut i eat what i eat when i bulk, but in lesser quantity. I've been been a big fat proponent and as long as i'm getting my 8 fish oil caps, and fat in other places to gently slow digestion and give me a bit sateity i don't really care.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 19, 2005)

The Mass seems to really be good for my workouts. I've not had a meagre one this week and i'm PCT recall. My workouts are like i've never stopped the 1AD. Maybe next week will be different, we shall see. I don't weigh in tomorrow, so i can't pass comment on the lean gain aspect yet. Plus it's only been 1 week. After 2-3 weeks i'll be able to give a more thorough assessment.

Today was chest and biceps. Did incline flyes again without any delt pain which is fantastic. I've really missed this movement.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.
Calves 2 sets.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 21, 2005)

Yesterday was a day of complete rest. It was also a very high carb day - not a "refeed", i ate all my meals as usual only with much higher carb intakes (and carbs with every meal). I over did it a bit with the sodium though, cause today i was/am bloated to Steve-like proportions. I actually had to cut my workout 2 sets short because i was feeling a bit sick in the gym. Strength was definately there though.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 6 sets (would have been 8).
Hams: 4 sets.

My car is in the garage today too so i had to walk to and from the gym like a peasant.


----------



## bludevil (Mar 21, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> cause today i was/am bloated to Steve-like proportions.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

TCD

Just saw your pics.  Figured I would drop in and give the   Amazing progress.... Looking Lean.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 21, 2005)

Iain - which ones? The ones i put on Avant last night?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah the ones at Avant. Just Browse there.  But figured I would praise where I see fit.  Good Stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2005)

Put up a link, I wanna see.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 21, 2005)

Cheers Iain. Much appreciated.

Rock - www.avantlabs.com - go to the forums and then to members pics at the bottom. It's called The Great Cut and was started by Twin Peak. You can see all competitors photos from week one every two weeks through to week 8 (and then my newly updated week 11).


----------



## Robboe (Mar 22, 2005)

Slept in a little today, which was partly cause i woke up at 6am needing the toilet and then foolishly went back to bed. Todays workout was great, but progression on my heavier weights in my first sets affected my subsequent sets on the same exercises so i didn't get as many reps, but it's all good. 

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets
Triceps: 5 sets

Some abs and calves also.

My weight today was 15st 2.5lbs (212.5lbs), but i'm probably still holding from the high carb day on Sunday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 22, 2005)

So we are the same weight, and I am fatter and more muscular.  Weird, you aren't that much taller.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, but i am really broad. I think i have a lot of LBM from bone mass/weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 22, 2005)

Perhaps, but I have never been called un-broad before.  My jacket size is 48.

Maybe I have tiny bones.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

If you have tiny bones, you can no longer be called the caveman.. Whats the size of your wrist?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 24, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> My weight today was 15st 2.5lbs (212.5lbs), but i'm probably still holding from the high carb day on Sunday.



Ok, here's something a little strange:

Sunday morning i was 210.5lbs, Sunday was a high carb day so monday morning i was 218lbs, on tuesday i was 212.5lbs (as the quote states), then wednesday i was 214lbs and today i am 213.5lbs. There's only so much cell volumising the LG mass can achieve and i've been using it for almost a fortnight now so maybe the lean gain claims could be true. I'm not saying anything for definite just yet, and even tho i upped my carbs by about 10g per day, i've gone from dropping weight consistently to adding weight without a major change in diet (+10g CHO).

Trained back today. The BB rows and cable pullovers killed me so my latter exercises weren't as strong, but still productive none the less.

Workout Summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Traps: 3 sets.

No calves today, was too tired and i wanted tog et away to get food down me as i'm doing a job for a mate tonight so i'll be out the house and in a bar down in Yarm for several hours. I'll probs take a protein shake (casein, whey, egg whites, pyslium husk, vinegar) that i'll drink half after the hour drive there (between 6-7pm) and then the other half when we get out the bar (about 11ish) so by the time i get home around midnight i can go straight to bed. I gotta be up early tomorow cause it's Good Friday and the gym shuts at 1pm.

Any comments on the weight change are welcome.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Weight Changes are Good.  What about Measurements?  How do they compare to the increase in Weight?  Or the Mirror.  Does it look like good gains?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 24, 2005)

I take measurements on Sunday with my last pics for this comp, Iain, so you'll know for definate by then.

Like i said a couple of days ago, i look "fuller", like the LG volumising effect was taking grip, so may just be that. We shall see.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

What is Good Friday?  And why not take measurements weekly?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Any comments on the weight change are welcome.



maybe some extra sodium here and there? only thing i can really think of, but if you say you are looking fuller instead of smoother it can only be a good thing.

look forward to end of the comp. is jodi still the judge?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Cheers Iain. Much appreciated.
> 
> Rock - www.avantlabs.com - go to the forums and then to members pics at the bottom. It's called The Great Cut and was started by Twin Peak. You can see all competitors photos from week one every two weeks through to week 8 (and then my newly updated week 11).


Damn man, that's some awesome progress!!! Holy Crap!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn man, that's some awesome progress!!! Holy Crap!



Rob aint playin no games son. when he bring it, he bring da damn house down! aight stay up son, 1

thats my ghetto talk right there folks.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is Good Friday?  And why not take measurements weekly?



Good friday is a day in the easter calendar - the day Jesus gets crucified or something. Basically, it's a bank holiday over here so acts like a Sunday - even though a lot of people it affects aren't actually Christian or catholic (or islamic etc..)

I decided to take measurements every 2 weeks with the photo checkpoints is all, so i'm sticking to that.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> maybe some extra sodium here and there? only thing i can really think of, but if you say you are looking fuller instead of smoother it can only be a good thing.
> 
> look forward to end of the comp. is jodi still the judge?



Usually i'd agree with the sodium comment, but like i said, my diet has remained effectively unchanged.

I think Jodi is the judge yes. With this weekend being the good friday/easter sunday bank holiday weekend, i may have problems getting my pics taken when i look semi-decent as i have a mate coming down from scotland i'll be with most of sunday and a mate coming up from leeds i'll be with most of saturday. I was hoping to have a (slightly) higher carb day in somewhere too.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn man, that's some awesome progress!!! Holy Crap!



Ta. Much appreciated, thank you.

And what Yan speaks is the truth, brother. Preach on, Revered Yan, preach on.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

Last night was a lot easier than i was expecting. Took the wrong turn on the way home though and ended up heading South rather than my desired direction of North. After about 30 miles out my way and kinda knowing in the back of my head i was heading in the wrong way, i turned around and headed back the right way, so didn't get in till about 1am.

Got up today at 8am, felt great. There's been a real climate change this past week and a half and my mood has really been impacted significantly. I like getting up early now and getting stuff done. I love this feeling.

The gym was packed as expected, even at 9am, so had to change some exercises as equipement was being used. Didn't progress on the first set of my first exercise (incline smith press), but the rest of them did, so happy i am.

Workout Summary:

Chest: 9 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.
Calves: 3 sets.

Weight today was 15st 2lbs (212lbs), so even though it's been all over this week, it's still never went under this weight, and considering last Sunday i was 210.5, this is apparently 1.5lbs weight gained from an extra 10g carbs per day. Theoretically, my calories are still in deficit too. It is because of this, that either tomorrow or sunday i'll have a higher carb day. Nothing huge, just extra carbs with certain meals. I wanna push my carbs from the current 230g/day to about 300-350g for one day. The day after that i'll be back down to 230g/day. Because of this, i'll have to have my final comp pics taken on monday or tuesday cause i'll probably look smooth the day after.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 26, 2005)

Gym is shut tomorrow, which is when i scheduled in to do legs, so i moved them to this morning (that's 3 days on the trot), which is only 5 days since i last trained them, but hey ya.

Workout was great for progression, although my heaviest set of squats (my first work set of the session) was a rep down. I blame this on lack of sleep and lack of calories in me at time of training. Also the training a day earlier also. I also had sex several times last night and this morning before training which tired me out some.

For fun i did 2 sets of 2 reps with a heavier weight than usual (160k/352lbs). Also broke my SLDL that i set a couple of weeks ago of 4 plates a side by putting 2.5k either side lol.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 8 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

Today is a high carb day again, but nowher near the heights of last week's. Today my carbs will go from 230g to about 550g.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 28, 2005)

Another day, another dollar...Well, another quid. And i mean that literally - i actually found a pound coin between sets of side laterals. Not bad.

Saturday was a high carb day. Didn't weigh myself yesterday, but today i was 15st 5lbs (215lbs). On friday i was 15st 2lbs (212lbs), but the extra weight is definately from the carbs. So, gonna keep my calories as they are until i weigh myself on thursday and decide whether it's time to up by another 5-10g carbs. For clarity, at this point in time, my protein is around 310g and my fat is about 60g (including 8 fish oil caps), so i'm really not fussed about getting extra calories from those macronutrients. It's all about the carbs, man.

Todays workout was earlier than usual (up at 8am and training by 9am), couple with me not getting to sleep till about 2am cause i was round a bud's house last night who was down from scotland for a week. Had a good laugh playing Halo on the XBox. So strength wasn't brilliant, but it didn't suck either. Basically, if i dropped a rep or two here and there, it was because of these factors. Other exercises progressed nicely.

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets.
Triceps: 6 sets.
Abs: 4 sets (taking these more seriously now - gonna start working on holding weight for sit ups).
Calves: 3 sets.

Hope everyone had a good easter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, TP, you are posting pics on Wednesday?  I will wait til then as well.  I took some yesterday but am not feeling them as I was really hungover.  

Besides, I started on a Tuesday anywho...


----------



## Robboe (Mar 28, 2005)

My photos will be taken any day this week when i have someone around to actually take the damn photos.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought you took them yourself, no?

I wish I had someone to do that, mine look crappy because they are shot from the bottom up.  No point in changing that now, though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Are you all shaving, tanning, oiling and posing? If so, what poses?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 28, 2005)

Fuck no.

I'll put up the same 5 crappy poses i did in week 1. I'm not into this comp enough to adjust the lighting and shit lol.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

you guys should throw week 1 versus week 12 up here in a new thread with a poll and we should just vote on the winner.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 29, 2005)

That's not a bad idea actually. Though polls can be fixed by moderators, can't they?

I'm not saying Dale is a tyrant of authority, but i can forsee him abusing his modship.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 29, 2005)

My final pics and comparisons are up on AL. Get it sorted, girls.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2005)

Is there a way to make a collage comparing before and after for each pose in MS Paint?  How would this be accomplished?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 29, 2005)

That's how i did it. Using cut and paste with 3 paint windows open - one with the first week pic in, one with the 12th week pic in, and the one i was pasting them into.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 30, 2005)

Did a session of cardio yesterday afternoon for about 40 minutes - 15 HIIT on the bike, a 10 min jog on the tready and 10 mins on the stepper. I'm going to look into the cost of a good stepper so i can have one in my house. Or at least a decent exercise bike. I've been told the good steppers are upwards of 1k, which just isn't gonna happen.

Today was back, and a decent session it t'was. Nothing awesome, but mild progression in places.

I'll weigh myself tomorrow and make any dietary amendments based on the reading. I was 15st 4.5lbs (214.5lbs) yesterday morning, and tomorrow i'f i'm still around this weight (214-215), i'll bump my carbs up by about 10g. Probably in my morning meal.

To do list:
Get more sleep.
--end of list--

Workout Summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Traps: 4 sets.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok, time for a shake up. This week's workouts will be HIT style workouts, actually based heavily on pre-exhaust in typical Mentzer Heavy Duty fashion. Started this afternoon with my leg workout. Next week will be a deloading style phase with me using sub-work set weights and avoiding failure. Possibly with an extra set here and there on exercises.

Even though my calories are up, i'm looking leaner in the morning now (today and yesterday) than i did last weekend when i took my final pics. This is strange cause i've been under a lot of stress this week (which will continue for the next 2 months as i finish up Uni).

As far as Rebound is concerned:

It has worked incredibly well for me.

PCT of 1AD/M4OHN and within 2.5 weeks i feel pretty much fully recovered (although i have no blood work to prove this, it is purely by "feel" and the fact that i was able to have sex several times last night repeatedly without much of a break between).

Within a few days of 1 cap/day i had noticed increased ejaculatory fluid and a few more spots. No problem with sore joints, although i never really have sore joints.

Nolva usually has the same effect after about 2.5-3 weeks also, although i've never used nolva PCT after being this lean. I don't think my body is too happy being this bf% so i was suprised the rebound worked so well, so fast. I was expecting my sex drive to be significantly diminished, but it would appear not.

That is my testimony.

For my workouts, since volume is so low, i'll tell you exactly what i did.

Workout Summary:

Squats: 2 sets (first for strength, second for reps with forced reps).
Leg extentions for pre-exhaust with heavy leg presses: 1 set
Seated leg curls for pre-exhaust with heavy SLDLs: 1 set
Standing leg curls: 1 set (with negatives)
Hack Squats: 1 set (got my ten reps so no forced/negatives).

Some abs after that for hell of it.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2005)

Maintaining the Heavy Duty-esque style of HIT...

Workout Summary:

Side laterals as pre-exhaust to hammer strength delt presses: 1 set (both with forced reps).

Seated rear DB flyes pre-exhaust to hammer strength delt presses: 1 set

Seated Skulls as pre-exhaust to EZ bar CGBP: 1 set (both with forced)

Weight dips as pre-exhaust to EZ bar CGBP: 1 set (CG with forced)

Then a 1 set standing calf/seated calf raise superset.

These workouts don't make me feel as pumped up as standard workouts do, nor as they bettering my numbers of the week before; I also realise that to truely get benefits from various programs they require at least a good 4-6 weeks of adhering to, but i do this just for fun really - just to kick things up a bit.


My weight this morning was 15st 4lbs (214lbs), although yesterday my carbs were higher so this may explain some of that. I've decided that regardless of my weight change by thursday, i will up my carbs again or else i can see myself running on the spot as far as gains are concerned.


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you happy with the LG results from these first 3 weeks or so?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 5, 2005)

Right, used my last LG dose last night, so i've had a good month's use of it, so time for feedback.

I started using it at a weight of 14st 12lbs (208lbs), and today i am a weight of 15st 3.5lbs (213.5lbs). Now, lets put things into perspective - i started the LG in week 9 of my diet, and ran it through to week 12 and about 2 weeks after the official "end" date. I continued my same calorie deficit during the final 3 weeks of the diet, and managed to fill out a little, as most would agree based on the photos that i put up (week 12 vs week 8). At week 12 i was 15st (210lbs) on the nose, and two weeks after, with about 15-20g carbs more per day the only change in diet, i am as mentioned, 15st 3.5lbs (213.5lbs).

As far as the lean gains go, i think my calories were maybe too low to achieve this effect on only 3 servings a day. I should have done 4 at least, i feel. However, i defintately noticed improved training sessions, not only for strength but also for stamina, which was a nice addition. And saying this, i still managed to increase my weight somewhat from the start of use (my weight began to climb after i started the LG despite continually dropping until that point, although some of this was obviously the cell volumisers, but this gain would cease after a week or two).

For use as transition between dieting and gaining, particularly for endos like myself, i think LG Mass is a great addition. I think it will also help transition from gaining to cutting, and is great for post-workout recovery and even pre-workout for the stamina effect.

Next time i use it, and i will use it again, i'll have my calories probably at maintenance or very slightly above instead of quite so below maintenance level. I think LG Mass isn't great for dieting down, but it is fantastic for body recomping on low calories.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 5, 2005)

So now that you've finished your Leptigen Mass trials, what's next?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice feedback.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 6, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So now that you've finished your Leptigen Mass trials, what's next?



Well, that's a good question. I've not decided yet.

Basically, apart from my usual fish oils, multivit/mins, SesaThin and protein powder, the only thing i'm "supplementing" with is the occasional bit of nicotine.

I basically want to get up to 220lbs within the next 6-8 weeks before doing a brief cut to reduce any accumulated bodyfat, which should theoretically be minimal if i watch my calories close enough, which i've been managing ok so far. Looks like i'll be doing that aú naturel. Although the following things i am very interested in trying:

Designer Supps: ActivaTe and GXR
Anabolic Xtreme: Phera-Plex & Superdrol stack

Other than these, i guess we'll just have to wait and see what new supplements are released in time. The Avant protein synthesis booster sounds intriguing, i must say.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

I must of missed the thread about the Protein Synthesis Booster, Know the Title of the thread?

I was Curious about ActivaTe and Rebound. 

Phera-Plex Superdrol defintely seems to be getting alot of hype.  Looks very interesting


----------



## Robboe (Apr 6, 2005)

There wasn't one, just a passing statement made by Twin Peak on anabolic minds a short while back when he was still an AL employee.

Forgot to add to that list - CEE. Probably DS' Xceed product, but i may just try and source some bulk powder and mess around with it myself 'cause the DS ETA for Xceed is a fair while away.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm fixing to run a cut, and thinking about using
DS - GXR, LX, and Avant's Sesathin. Maybe throw in some ephedrine (or Melting Point if it ever comes out) as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2005)

XCEED is not that far away.  ActivaTe is in (just not labeled yet).


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure it is


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 6, 2005)

It is.  I am getting 2 bottles tonight.  And then we will be starting beta testing?  I'd offer up a few free bottles to members if this sight, but then I'd just be accused of advertising.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL.  Well you are striving to be the "lacky" for a "Shill"

Just give me the free bottle


----------



## Robboe (Apr 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I'm fixing to run a cut, and thinking about using
> DS - GXR, LX, and Avant's Sesathin. Maybe throw in some ephedrine (or Melting Point if it ever comes out) as well.



Judging by your avatar, unless that isn't you, you have got to be taking the piss. If you're planning to cut at what is clearly 6-8% on a pissy little ~80x~80 pixel picture and probably looks better 400x600, you must have a screw loose.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> XCEED is not that far away.  ActivaTe is in (just not labeled yet).



I thught ti wasn't till end of May time? Or have i just invented that?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice feedback Rob, looks like a decent product.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 7, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Judging by your avatar, unless that isn't you, you have got to be taking the piss. If you're planning to cut at what is clearly 6-8% on a pissy little ~80x~80 pixel picture and probably looks better 400x600, you must have a screw loose.



Yeah that's me last summer    Due to shoulder injury (partial rotator cuff tear) I had to take 3 months off of lifting and then another 2-3 months of rehab. Just now getting somewhere close to the numbers I was benching in that pic. Since that time off, I've lost considerable muscle and strength while the old belly keeps pertruding further. Its almost summer time in the states, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I can contribute the success in that pic to 1-test and carb cycling. THis time around I'm going on a 12 week plan. Broken down to the following
1st 4 weeks - Mini bulk/strength (1AD, CEE, Di-Arg, Cit Mal, Taurine Stack)
2nd 4 weeks - PCT/Recomp phase (Rebound, LX, Anabolic Matrix)
3rd 4 weeks - Strict diet phase (CEE, Di-Arg, Cit Mal, Taurine Stack, with LX, GXR, Sesathin, and probably Melting Point if out. If not, may try triax. 

Of course doing carb cycling diet entire 12 weeks and making adjustments for each phase.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 7, 2005)

Interesting point on my pump stack (BSL GO, CEE (Omega Thunder), Di-Arg M, Citrulline Malate, Taurine). Today was the first day of taking all 5 items together and I had an allergic reaction. Whole body broke out in hives. After about 30 minutes it went away. Confused because I've taken all items individually and had no issues, so I don't know if it's a synergistic effect or just random. 
Oh by the way, sorry to hijack your thread Rob, just found it interesting. Guess I need to start my own journal someday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, sorry to hijack your thread Rob, just found it interesting. Guess I need to start my own journal someday.


You DO need to start your own journal, look at all that good info you just put in here. I'd be really interested in reading your journal if you started one, no time like the present


----------



## bludevil (Apr 7, 2005)

By the way, did some investigating. Supposedly the Omega Thunder has "no-flush" niacin in it, but I saw in other threads that other people were having this flushing effect also. Just thought I'd update.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah that's me last summer    Due to shoulder injury (partial rotator cuff tear) I had to take 3 months off of lifting and then another 2-3 months of rehab. Just now getting somewhere close to the numbers I was benching in that pic. Since that time off, I've lost considerable muscle and strength while the old belly keeps pertruding further. Its almost summer time in the states, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I can contribute the success in that pic to 1-test and carb cycling. THis time around I'm going on a 12 week plan. Broken down to the following
> 1st 4 weeks - Mini bulk/strength (1AD, CEE, Di-Arg, Cit Mal, Taurine Stack)
> 2nd 4 weeks - PCT/Recomp phase (Rebound, LX, Anabolic Matrix)
> 3rd 4 weeks - Strict diet phase (CEE, Di-Arg, Cit Mal, Taurine Stack, with LX, GXR, Sesathin, and probably Melting Point if out. If not, may try triax.
> ...



Looks good.

MP should definately be out by then so i think you can pencil it into your plans.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

I really like Glucophase also


----------

